# January 20th BMQ



## Juliebeanr (4 Dec 2013)

Anybody starting BMQ January 20th like me?


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

I am Jan 20th, AVS Tech


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

If it is really just the 2 of us we are definitely in for some seriously "bad days" ..... Lol


----------



## Matt_k (4 Dec 2013)

I just receive my call Jan 20th as well. see you guys there


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Congrats Matt_k! See you there!


----------



## Juliebeanr (4 Dec 2013)

Anybody going to basic January 20th?


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2013)

Yes, there are a few replies in the thread you started yesterday....   :


----------



## Matt_k (5 Dec 2013)

Well, maybe now. My enrollment is on hold now until I get a medication hiccup cleared from Ottawa, however the MCpl at the CFRC has a rush on it and should be there tomorrow. so it may be postponed to a later date. Still hoping for Jan 20th with you guys. 

So apparently I'm still accepted, just maybe not as soon as I would like.


----------



## mrjasonc (5 Dec 2013)

Fingers are crossed for you buddy!!


----------



## Parksy (6 Dec 2013)

Count me in, just got the call on tuesday


----------



## mrjasonc (6 Dec 2013)

Congrats Parksy! What trade?


----------



## sniderman (7 Dec 2013)

Im starting on January 13th, Best of luck to you guys


----------



## Parksy (7 Dec 2013)

Navy Supply Tech


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2013)

So 2 of us techs then thus far


----------



## nn1988 (7 Dec 2013)

Enrolment briefing/ceremony 14 Jan 14
BMQ 20 Jan 14


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2013)

Welcome ERR. Why did I think you were on a different date?


----------



## nn1988 (7 Dec 2013)

Because I got lied to  : HAHAHAHA
NO...  I misheard - the 20th sounded like 28th  :facepalm:


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2013)

Hahaha .... Lol well welcome to our little groupie within the group ....


----------



## Juliebeanr (8 Dec 2013)

Neato! I'm excited! And scared! I've been applying since January so its been a long waiting game. I got the call last week and now It's so soon!


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (9 Dec 2013)

Make that 3 techs  I got the call dec 3! AWS Tech!


----------



## Matt_k (9 Dec 2013)

Haha, I feel left out then  lol I got in for NCIop. Welcome to the others who have recently posted  and see you guys there!


----------



## Skeletor6669 (10 Dec 2013)

4 techs now, I'm on the 20 Jan BMQ too! I'm going into Ammo Tech.


----------



## Matt_k (10 Dec 2013)

Congrats  see ya there


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (10 Dec 2013)

Congrats!  I am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## airmax (11 Dec 2013)

Chalk up another one in the Tech column. AVS Tech. Enrollment on January 14 in Ottawa. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## mrjasonc (11 Dec 2013)

So that's 2 AVS now .... Congrads airmax


----------



## airmax (11 Dec 2013)

Thanks mrjasonc.  I believe ERR is also AVS.  Looks like we'll be stuck with each other for some time... LOL


----------



## mrjasonc (11 Dec 2013)

airmax said:
			
		

> Thanks mrjasonc.  I believe ERR is also AVS.  Looks like we'll be stuck with each other for some time... LOL



Airmax, where are you from?


----------



## airmax (11 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Airmax, where are you from?



I was recruited out of Ottawa. I consider myself to be from Ontario as I've lived all over it.


----------



## Devnon (20 Dec 2013)

I also will be there on the 20Th, going for vehicle tech


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (20 Dec 2013)

Congrats Devnon!


----------



## Matt_k (20 Dec 2013)

Congrats man, welcome to the bmq of techs lol


----------



## Matt_k (20 Dec 2013)

Just received that long awaited medical hiccup call, I'm confirmed now, again, for Jan 20 BMQ. that's a relief. Haha they call me during their Christmas party.


----------



## Whompus (21 Dec 2013)

i might be on that same course , but then again i have been in st jean since Jan 2013 ... Maybe ill see you all there ,  also from Ottawa


----------



## Skeletor6669 (21 Dec 2013)

So it looks like we won't have to do the Express test if the info in this thread (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113380.0.html) is correct. This is the new test we might be doing http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/shilo/en/fitnessandsports/militaryfitness/military%20fitness%20testing/force/Pages/default.aspx, looks pretty easy but I'm not gonna diverge from my regular workouts just in case.



			
				Whompus said:
			
		

> i might be on that same course , but then again i have been in st jean since Jan 2013 ... Maybe ill see you all there ,  also from Ottawa



How have you been there for an entire year already? Did you get injured? I'm just a noob when it comes to things like this but I am very curious lol.


----------



## marinemech (21 Dec 2013)

I would say that he/she ended up on injured list, and had to wait to they were better, and also wait for a appropriate BMQ week.


----------



## gsxrodriguez (22 Dec 2013)

Just got an offer. I'll be there as well.


----------



## Matt_k (22 Dec 2013)

congrats! see you there . what trade?


----------



## edmontonalberta (23 Dec 2013)

I am also going to be there January 20th, for infantry. See you guys there and good luck! Also my name is Zac.


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (24 Dec 2013)

Hey Zac! Congratulations! Welcome to our little group  See you there!


----------



## edmontonalberta (24 Dec 2013)

Thanks, best of luck. Anyone know which regiments they are going into?


----------



## mrjasonc (25 Dec 2013)

edmontonalberta said:
			
		

> Thanks, best of luck. Anyone know which regiments they are going into?



Air Force, AVS Tech


----------



## edmontonalberta (26 Dec 2013)

Cool congrats! I got an offer for RCR but may be getting switched to PPCLI, I don't know the possibility yet. Anyone going to either of those regiments? Anyone from Edmonton?


----------



## Rabbit079 (28 Dec 2013)

I'll be starting on the 20th as well, AVS Tech. Everyone starting that day should add me on facebook. Name is Rabbitt Charlebois
profile pic will be this
http://imgur.com/OX3cyh5
I'm the one on the right.
And then maybe we can all start a group chat on FB?


----------



## edmontonalberta (29 Dec 2013)

added


----------



## edmontonalberta (29 Dec 2013)

Zac Zasiedko, I know I had set some kind of privacy search years ago, so if anyone has any problems finding me, let me know on here.


----------



## Devnon (30 Dec 2013)

Anyone know when we're going to get the details of our flights to bmq?


----------



## rebeccag19 (30 Dec 2013)

Devnon said:
			
		

> Anyone know when we're going to get the details of our flights to bmq?


When we swear in


----------



## mrjasonc (30 Dec 2013)

Weeks before holidays they would have set up Jan 6th bmq. After holidays they will set the rest of us Jan groups up. I am expecting swear in however


----------



## amills990 (31 Dec 2013)

I'm not on Jan 20th BMQ, I'm on Jan 27th, but I was told that I will be getting my flight ticket and info at my swearing in. I assume that you will be too Mrjasonc, as we have the same  swearing in ceremony


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Jan 2014)

I am not worrying myself with all the logistics of it. I am more worrying about spending these last few weeks with my wife and sons. I am sure they will let me know when my ticket is ready etc ..... Probably swear in is when I get all info I "need". And Yes amills990 I swear in the 15th with you.


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (1 Jan 2014)

Hey guys my name is Kurt Kennedy. Feel free to add me on FB! I look forward to meeting you all in Quebec


----------



## Lilneeko (2 Jan 2014)

Jan 20th as a boatswain. Anyone coming from Oshawa?


----------



## pintz999 (6 Jan 2014)

I will also be there jan 20 - AWST


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (6 Jan 2014)

Another AWS Tech! Congrats Pintz! Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## mrjasonc (6 Jan 2014)

Congrats Pintz. Looks like AVN, AVS and AWS Tech are going to be spending quite a bit of time together.


----------



## JMacDougall (12 Jan 2014)

Going in as vech tech. Any other east coasters out there?


----------



## davidwalla (14 Jan 2014)

Lilneeko said:
			
		

> Jan 20th as a boatswain. Anyone coming from Oshawa?



Im swearing in on the 16th in Oshawa, then the train out the 18th. Guessing I will see you there.
AWS Tech.


----------



## edmontonalberta (16 Jan 2014)

Most people it seems are from the east. Any Alberta people? Also name is Zac if we end up being in the same platoon.


----------



## Matt_k (16 Jan 2014)

Getting pretty excited now, today's my last day of my job before flying out, still not nervous which is good. what platoon are you guys/girls part of R0013 or 18 I know both are English. Anyways, R0013 for me.


----------



## mrjasonc (16 Jan 2014)

0018E for me


----------



## Deleted member 31922 (17 Jan 2014)

R0018E aswell


----------

